# Tramitichromis sp. "Intermedius" pics



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

was playing around with my camera and camcorder last night and got these shots:

my Alfa male:

























































other dominant male:

















































my beauty queen in flight:

















she flaring up at someone:









group shot:









thanks for looking.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

Is that a true one? It doesn't look like the false ones that are out on the market so I'm wondering if you have a pure specimen...

This is the false intermedius:









http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1279

Yours doesn't quite look like the false one color and egg spots wise (false one tends to have "stretched" eggs pots) but yours has a different head shape as opposed to the pic in the profile...

Either way beautiful fish...

~Ed


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

well, according to the fish store i go too, which is highly reputable( Something Fishy in Cleveland, Ohio) it is a true intermedious.

i would think they would not sell flase fish, but i don't know for sure.
like you said though, either way, i think they are great looking fish.

thanks for the comments


----------



## jd_7655 (Jul 23, 2004)

I've never been a fan of Malawi fish always been into Tangs but I gotta say that is one awsome looking fish.

Is there anyway you could help me get some? BTW I'm in Michigan not too far away.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i got these guys from a place called something fishy near cleveland, OH... they have a website also, i beleive this is it: www.somethingfishyinc.net not sure if they ship or not, you'll have to call or look online... if this is no help, then not sure what you can do... look elsewhere for mail order fish that carry these guys... i think they are great looking fish, and pretty friendly... i have 2 big males that go at each other, but they are good with my labs and acei.
good luck


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

venustus19 said:


> well, according to the fish store i go too, which is highly reputable( Something Fishy in Cleveland, Ohio) it is a true intermedious.


They are not true intermedius, which look completely different to the fish you have.

This is the true intermedius.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=2601

This is the fish you have.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1279


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

what does the "sp" stand for then???
thanks


----------



## jd_7655 (Jul 23, 2004)

Thx I'll look into contacting them. The sp. stands for species.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

And the sp. is used when a fish does not yet have an official scientific name. Like Cynotilapia sp. hara.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

thanks... learn stuff everyday.


----------

